# K2 Maysis or Burton Concord (Dual Boa)



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a pair of K2 Raiders, and on Sunday my right boot ripped on the seems on both sides (where the boot flexes). I'm going to get it repaired but I'm considering getting a new pair of boots anyway. I'm getting into riding park more, but I'm a big guy (225 lbs) so I'm afraid that a soft boot isn't going to support my weight like it would an average rider. I guess I'm looking for boots that work well for bigger riders and absorb landings well.

This is why Im considering the Burton Concords, they're considered a mid flex boot so to me it might feel a bit softer than my current K2 Raiders, and I LOVE that they're dual boa that can control the fit of the upper and lower half of the boot. My only concern is that it's a brand new boot so there isn't much feedback out there about the durability or anything. And the shock absorption doesn't seem to be as good as the Maysis.

My second choice is the K2 Maysis which seems pretty good too, but the second boa on that just controls the tightness of the liner, which to me isnt different than a standard single BOA, also they have the same type of seem placement as my current boot and considered to be medium/stiff so I'm scared of the ripping being a problem again since im doing more park. The good thing about these boots is that they offer good shock absorption and response.

I'm torn. I have my heart set on dual boa with upper/lower adjustability because I always find myself having to over tighten Raiders because its single boa.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

That's one of the only problems with my Maysis. You seek a proper tightness and initially it feels good and handy but the balancing game starts when you begin to move; the lower part tightens and the upper part loosens once you lean forward, since the wire itself does not loosen / shorten. This might make blood circulation suffer momentarily in your lower foot. Might also be that I like to keep my boots tighter than normal.
I think a "real" dual boa would help with this, but after a few days breaking them in you get the hang of the Maysis system pretty well and don't have to mess around with them on the slope too much..

Otherwise I like the Maysis.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Elektropow said:


> That's one of the only problems with my Maysis. You seek a proper tightness and initially it feels good and handy but the balancing game starts when you begin to move; the lower part tightens and the upper part loosens once you lean forward, since the wire itself does not loosen / shorten. This might make blood circulation suffer momentarily in your lower foot. Might also be that I like to keep my boots tighter than normal.
> I think a "real" dual boa would help with this, but after a few days breaking them in you get the hang of the Maysis system pretty well and don't have to mess around with them on the slope too much..
> 
> Otherwise I like the Maysis.


My problem is with blood circulation too, especially with my pinky toe going numb or hurting. I always have to loosen up my boots after a run. I'm not sure how to fix that. I just wonder if the Maysis are going to be different/better in that regard than the Raiders, because if they arent then whats the point of getting the Maysis?


----------



## xnodesirex (Mar 23, 2013)

My Maysis would constantly hurt. I'd be fidgeting with them FOREVER, and it would drive me nuts on long lifts. When riding I'd kind of forget about it, but then as soon as I'd stop it would be problematic. 

Got a pair of DCs with a true dual boa, and while I've only had a few days on the hill thus far, they haven't given me one ounce of pain.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Exactly. The numb strikes for me when I crank them hard for a steep run, they still loosen up a bit on the upper part but resulting in overtightening the lower part, thus having me to loosen them up a bit and find a good balance. Maybe I just have to admit that it's not a stiff enough boot for some instances. Overall I just get used to them being a bit softer. 

Still a nuisance enough. I'd love to try a real double boa to counter this and get the right fit straight away in the morning. You seem to be having similar problems so probably don't get the Maysis, since they are more similar with the Raider than not as far as boa is concerned.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

xnodesirex said:


> My Maysis would constantly hurt. I'd be fidgeting with them FOREVER, and it would drive me nuts on long lifts. When riding I'd kind of forget about it, but then as soon as I'd stop it would be problematic.
> 
> Got a pair of DCs with a true dual boa, and while I've only had a few days on the hill thus far, they haven't given me one ounce of pain.


DC's are really comfortable, but the reason for me is because they're too big for my feet, so in the end I don't really get the response. True dual boa though, I think there lies the answer.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

xnodesirex said:


> My Maysis would constantly hurt. I'd be fidgeting with them FOREVER, and it would drive me nuts on long lifts. When riding I'd kind of forget about it, but then as soon as I'd stop it would be problematic.
> 
> Got a pair of DCs with a true dual boa, and while I've only had a few days on the hill thus far, they haven't given me one ounce of pain.


Can you recommend any specific models of DC?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been riding since 1990. I have tried every boot in the world.

I currently have this years K2 Maysis and I can say hands down it is the best boot I have ever ridden. The heel hold is incredible. I used to get heel lift in any boot ive had, even very snug fit ones.

This boot has it all, Heel hold AMAZING, responsiveness very good, comfort is AMAZING, access in and out of the boot AMAZING!!

One Boa is for outside center laces and I feel the second boa is JUST for the insane heel hold.........it makes a big difference versus one boa.

Overall I don't think I would go to another boot ever again unless to try new technology down the line.


Btw I am a size 13 boot and the foot print is pretty small


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

golfer1659 said:


> I have been riding since 1990. I have tried every boot in the world.
> 
> I currently have this years K2 Maysis and I can say hands down it is the best boot I have ever ridden. The heel hold is incredible. I used to get heel lift in any boot ive had, even very snug fit ones.
> 
> ...


No pressure points or blood circulation issues? Do you do anything specific to get it tight enough without cutting off blood circulation anywhere?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Adam718 said:


> No pressure points or blood circulation issues? Do you do anything specific to get it tight enough without cutting off blood circulation anywhere?


No issues, when the boot wasn't broken in there was a little discomfort for the first 3 days, once everything broke in its amazing.

I just wear a thick sock and clamp it all the way down. I personally will pop the boas on a foot sometimes before getting on a lift to release the some pressure and pop em back in and then I clamp them down up top, takes two seconds to do so. But I barely ever do that.

Its a great boot. Go to a store and try a bunch of them on, that's what I did. At first the Maysis like I said before broken in weren't as comfortable. But once used its AMAZING.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Double Boa SUCKS! its impossible to get a comfortable fit imo. 

Go with the K2 T1, I've rode them for the past 2 years and they are awesome. Regular laces and an ankle Boa that just pulls your ankle back into the heal for more support.

I have yet to find a boot that isn't traditional lace that i can get adjusted perfectly.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I had k2 raiders since last season and the only problem i had was blood circulation if i didnt loosen it up after runs. I cant see myself using laces after experiencing boas.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Bought the k2 t1 with boa liner and lace outside and thought my problem was solved, nope! heel hold was absolutely amazing but probably due to my foot shape, after about 3 hours a spot on top of my foot would be screaming in pain, looks like boa for a liner might not be for me, I really want to try the maysis to see if its any different as I am a big fan of k2 boots as far as quality goes.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Just dont tighten the boa ankle to tight...its obv going to hurt if you crank it down...i have gotten used to how tight i like it and can ride the T1 for 6 hours in complete comfort.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Just dont tighten the boa ankle to tight...its obv going to hurt if you crank it down...i have gotten used to how tight i like it and can ride the T1 for 6 hours in complete comfort.


Any looser and I get heel lift, I even tried moving the middle piece that holds the boa cables in place up and down and I get the same thing. Funny thing is it only happens on my front foot, back foot is comfortable even after 6 hours of riding. apparently my front foot is shaped weird
:facepalm1:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Odd...maybe your binding strap is to tight or not adjusted right


----------



## Napoleon (Feb 27, 2013)

OP - your concern is right on. I bought the K2 Maysis 2 seasons ago, thinking that between the conda boa and outer boa, I'd have a nice solid fit. They were comfy in the store, so I bought them. HOWEVER, once strapped into the board, I noticed horrid horrid pressure points. I thought I'd have to ride it out until they pack out, but still 2 years later, they are beyond uncomfortable. The issue is the shape of my foot (and I'm sure others have this problem too). The outer boa tightens uniformly across the foot. My problem is, my lower foot is fairly wide compared to my ankles. So in order to get my ankle tight enough, I'd have to crank my lower section. Not fun, not comfortable. And I'd have to release after every run. 

BOA's are convenient and you can get boots SUPER tight, but I think it only works if you have a true double BOA to tighten the upper and lower areas separately (unless you have the perfect shaped foot). 

I gave up and just bought myself a pair of Burton IONs. Have not been on the mountain yet, but the comfort level is a world of difference. 

I heard rumors that K2 is releasing a new Maysis next year that will have a double BOA. If you can wait a season, check those out. If not, find a boot with a true double BOA (or a speed lace or traditional lace boot to allow from better comfort)


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

DC judges has the top and lower boa separate and don't share a common ankle location. For me and my feet, they are the most comfortable boot I have ever worn.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Napoleon said:


> OP - your concern is right on. I bought the K2 Maysis 2 seasons ago, thinking that between the conda boa and outer boa, I'd have a nice solid fit. They were comfy in the store, so I bought them. HOWEVER, once strapped into the board, I noticed horrid horrid pressure points. I thought I'd have to ride it out until they pack out, but still 2 years later, they are beyond uncomfortable. The issue is the shape of my foot (and I'm sure others have this problem too). The outer boa tightens uniformly across the foot. My problem is, my lower foot is fairly wide compared to my ankles. So in order to get my ankle tight enough, I'd have to crank my lower section. Not fun, not comfortable. And I'd have to release after every run.
> 
> BOA's are convenient and you can get boots SUPER tight, but I think it only works if you have a true double BOA to tighten the upper and lower areas separately (unless you have the perfect shaped foot).
> 
> ...


I ordered Burton Concords and should have them this week. I'll update this thread with how they feel after I ride with them this weekend.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got my concord boas 2 days ago. Got them heat molded as well.

I havent ridden in them yet, but they feel pretty good. A very snug fit! The liner is actually fairly padded and comfortable. As for heel lift, it was very minimal. Minimal enough that I didn't choose to get anything additional for the liner to help with heel lift. They felt more on the stiffer side out of the box, but most boots will I guess.

The BOAs work as expected, except its a bit tough to tighten the lower part, but it works.

Will be riding with them this Saturday and give a more detailed review. As of now I'm glad I got em.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I've tried a bunch of boots over the years, including K2 T1s, Thraxis, Burton Ions, Nike Kaijus and now Zoom Force 1 BOAs.

Fit is an entirely personal thing, of course, but the heal hold on the Nikes has been excellent and, more importantly, I haven't had any toe pain at all (which, for me, was always a problem). No pressure points either. This surprised me because they're quite a tight fit. I still get a touch of numbness, but it tends to be a day or two after riding (odd, I know), whereas it used to set in immediately, accompanied by sharp pain in the toes, usually e.g. on chair lifts between runs.

Unfortunately, I think most people will find it difficult to find the right boot without riding in them. Even then, your personal comfort level might still be impacted by e.g. the combination of bindings and boots. I don't know what the answer is unless you find a store that is fine with you trying boots and returning them.

Good luck with the boots!


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

mikez said:


> I've tried a bunch of boots over the years, including K2 T1s, Thraxis, Burton Ions, Nike Kaijus and now Zoom Force 1 BOAs.
> 
> Fit is an entirely personal thing, of course, but the heal hold on the Nikes has been excellent and, more importantly, I haven't had any toe pain at all (which, for me, was always a problem). No pressure points either. This surprised me because they're quite a tight fit. I still get a touch of numbness, but it tends to be a day or two after riding (odd, I know), whereas it used to set in immediately, accompanied by sharp pain in the toes, usually e.g. on chair lifts between runs.
> 
> ...


The only type of store that would let you try boots are stores that dedicate a lot of their pairs of boots to be used as rentals for people to test before they buy. That just doesn't make sense financially unless they do a LOT of business. The initial fitting is most important in my opinion. If you try boots on, lace them up, walk around and they *dont* feel fine on your feet, then you shouldnt even consider it. Whereas if they feel good in the initial fitting then most likely they're going to be worth it.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Adam718 said:


> The initial fitting is most important in my opinion. If you try boots on, lace them up, walk around and they *dont* feel fine on your feet, then you shouldnt even consider it. Whereas if they feel good in the initial fitting then most likely they're going to be worth it.


Totally agree, of course, but sometimes it takes a day of riding for the pressure points or numbness/pain to reveal itself (if you're unlucky enough to suffer such things -- I don't know what % of people do).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Elektropow said:


> That's one of the only problems with my Maysis. You seek a proper tightness and initially it feels good and handy but the balancing game starts when you begin to move; the lower part tightens and the upper part loosens once you lean forward, since the wire itself does not loosen / shorten. This might make blood circulation suffer momentarily in your lower foot. Might also be that I like to keep my boots tighter than normal.
> I think a "real" dual boa would help with this, but after a few days breaking them in you get the hang of the Maysis system pretty well and don't have to mess around with them on the slope too much..
> 
> Otherwise I like the Maysis.


Yeah, I had issues with them constantly loosening up.

I also blew out two pairs in two seasons. The first pair, heel delaminated after about 4 days. I rode it for the season no real problems but warrantied it over the summer. The replacement lasted one season before the boa harness blew out. Out of warranty on that one AFAIK.

Back to laces, for this guy.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

mikez said:


> Totally agree, of course, but sometimes it takes a day of riding for the pressure points or numbness/pain to reveal itself (if you're unlucky enough to suffer such things -- I don't know what % of people do).


I had k2 Raiders before the concords and those gave me hardcore toe numbness and pain, but that's only if I left them tight for a while. I had to loosen them up between runs, but that's not the worst thing in the world when you have BOA. How they feel while you ride is #1 priority.


----------



## thowi (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm a bit late to this thread, but another boot to consider is the Ride Trident, which has Triple BOA. One for the upper part, one for the lower part and one for the shoe tongue/heel.
Pretty cool. In my case the Maysis just was a little more comfy for my feet though.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

What about the maysis plus?
You considered that?
Still not true dual boa but you adjust the ankle tightness by moving the boa in or out at the ankle. Helps to prevent squashing the lower foot in attempts to get a tight fit.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought a pair of Maysis this year without consulting the forum which was probably the best thing I could have done. I tried on almost every boot that had similar stiffness rating and I could not find a pair that felt better in the store. That's what you need to do.. I wasn't looking necessarily for boa at all, but in the end, Im glad they have that feature. Snap to get on and off, easy adjustment, etc. You'll find that people complain about certain things, but boots are so subjective. Personally, I love my maysis'. Awesome heel hold, don't have to keep readjusting them, comfortable, and warm!


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

golfer1659 said:


> I have been riding since 1990. I have tried every boot in the world.
> 
> I currently have this years K2 Maysis and I can say hands down it is the best boot I have ever ridden. The heel hold is incredible. I used to get heel lift in any boot ive had, even very snug fit ones.
> 
> ...


This. Every boot I've tried, no matter the system it used, seemed to be lacking in heel hold until I tried on the Maysis. Man that thing sucks my heel down and holds it there like nothing else. For my style of riding (carving, or attempting to, and generally going downhill) it's perfect. 

It is NOT the Raider. That second Boa makes a difference, though I understand that it seems redundant. I could see myself moving up to a Thraxis at some point, but that one would also fit my style.

Regarding the circulation issue, obviously that's somewhat subjective. Every boot I've owned cuts my circulation off somewhere b/c I just seem to have crappy blood flow. But the Maysis has been very accommodating for me. It's no sweat to pop the Boas out and let them unwind after each run, and then tighten them up quickly at the top when I'm ready to roll. If I do that I don't get soreness at all throughout the day.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Adam718 said:


> I had k2 Raiders before the concords and those gave me hardcore toe numbness and pain, but that's only if I left them tight for a while. I had to loosen them up between runs, but that's not the worst thing in the world when you have BOA. How they feel while you ride is #1 priority.


Did you go with your regular boot size? I heard these run small.


----------



## scotyhendo (Jul 26, 2016)

*burton concord*

i thought i had fairly wide feet and been told to try the 32 TM2's but being in perth western australia there isnt many options unless you buy online or stick to pretty much "burton" which from research doesnt seem like bad option.
i tried the rampants, concord and the DC judge.

didnt like the rampants or the DC judge at all. so uncomfy compared to the burton concord. ive only tried these boots on so far. have been told to try the burton ION aswel but like ive mentioned there just isnt much of a market here in perth. im size 11 with very flat feel, i wear orthotics in my everyday shoes but definatly wont be wearing them in my snowboard boots haha. im a novice with all of this stuff but through all my research, boots are the most important purchase of your whole setup as youll be spending the most hours of each day in them so its vital to try them on and spend 10/15minutes wearing them in the shop. anyone else on here recommend some options to try on? any feed back is good feed back so fire away


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm gonna pile on the Maysis train. Bought them last year and they're the best I've ever had. My 19 year old son has the Burton Ions and he loves them. He's more particular so I guess you can't go wrong with either.

On the circulation issue I find that I over tighten, then have to loosen. I don't loosen on the lift like the above poster, but maybe I should.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the maysis for 2 seasons now and have put a lot of runs on them. I find myself completely leavening the condor boa loose it just cuts the blood flow off to much. Other than that they have been a great boot. I will be looking into flow boots this coming season since I ride there nx2 bindings.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I gave up on the Maysis in the end. Used them early on in the season, but too uncomfortable.. They'd broken in so well and were actually pretty loose so was planning on using them as purely a jib/park boot, but even then, too uncomfortable.

Got the Ions pretty soon and now have over 60 days on them. Obviously a much stiffer boot, but also retains its stiffness better. 

Burton's speed lacing works so well I don't see a point to the Boa anymore. There wasn't a single day I had to readjust the tightness mid day, but could just go on for 7-8 hours even without any discomfort. Could totally forget about them, partly due to the fit also being very good as it is on the Maysis as well, BUT the main reason being that the tightness doesn't fluctuate but stays balanced and permanent. 

For my style of riding the Ions are pretty spot on. Smooth, nicely broken in now: I feel I can use them for anything. Freeriding, park, pow, even for climbing missions the outsole wasn't too bad.


----------



## gratusin (Dec 16, 2016)

I've had my Maysis boots going into my third season now. Well over 100 days on them and they are breaking down fast, but held up pretty good up until now. I've noticed that I crank them down much tighter than they need to be which causes circulation issues, especially now that they're so soft. I'm probably going to go back to traditional laces once those christmas gift cards come in. Duct tape should hold up until then.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I bought a pair of last years Maysis because they were $100 off and were unbelievably comfy. At first there was a pinch that was irritating but i pulled the conda thing all the way up and it felt perfect. Tomorrow will be my first time riding them so I will see about any of this circulation problem. fingers crossed!


----------

